# Exquisite Damasteel Cactus Fillet Knife



## MesquiteMan (Dec 14, 2010)

This is an exquisite VineLand paterned Damasteel fillet knife with some of my Magma Red "Original Cactus Blank"™ knife scales.  The knife was made by my customer and good friend, Guillaume "Gill" Cote from Cote Knives and has been donated to Penefit.org by Gill and Carol Cote to be auctioned for the Cody Colley benefit!  Current bid is $200 so be sure to check it out.  Click the picture to view the auction page.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 14, 2010)

That is one drop dead beautiful knife, Curtis.  Thank Gill and Carol for their generosity.
Charles


----------



## tnilmerl (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow!  Awesome workmanship!


----------



## LEAP (Dec 14, 2010)

What beautiful craftmanship by all involved and a grand gesture to boot!


----------



## bitshird (Dec 14, 2010)

Exquisite workmanship, that is a blade I'd be proud to own.


----------



## robutacion (Dec 14, 2010)

Yep, this is what I call knife making and certainly something that I would also wouldn't mind to have in my collection...!:frown:

This is a good example of a quality knife with not a lot of handle as such, I mean the material used on it that is not steel but no doubt, a quality piece of wood or something of the same effect that can make or brake a knife, even tough being only a small portion of it, most certainly your cactus casting work Curtis, matches the quality and beauty of the whole knife, indeed they complete each other...!

Cheers
George


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow - I love the Musky-head end on that knife!! Gorgeous!


----------



## jonrms (Dec 15, 2010)

really really awesome.... 

where did you buy the two rivits / allen key bolts that go on the handle? I have been looking everywhere to get some nice one... I hate using copper as it doesnt give me the effect I am after.... plus it looks untidy.

please share your information... pleaseeeeeee


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 15, 2010)

Curtis didn't make the knife - if you want the rivets, try contacting the fellow that did:
_Guillaume "Gill" Cote from Cote Knives_


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 15, 2010)

John,

I did not make the knife.  I made the handle material, though.  I have no idea where Gill get's those parts.  I do know that he makes the blades and bolster, etc, himself from raw steel stock.


----------



## BigguyZ (Dec 15, 2010)

The pins used are called mosaic pins.  You can make them yourself or buy them online.  They're used in kife making as a substitute for solid pin stock.

As an aside, Bill from AS used to sell small sections of mosaic pins as "gizmos" or something.  But honestly, if you like the look it's far cheaper to buy online.


----------



## jonrms (Dec 15, 2010)

I know about the pin stocks.. that what I have been using... I have a friend who makes the blades for me and has tried a few damascus styles... some successfull some not so... but I am after trying to find a nice mosaic pin or even a allen key type version.... if anyone has any links please let me know.. pm me or what ever... 

in England they are like S... on a rocking horse to find.... but I dont know which companys might ship or what ever here... worst case is I have them shipped to my sisters or my other house where my brother is at... in america.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 15, 2010)

This is too nice of a knife to let it go for the current bid!  I just bid on it myself!  I really don't have the money and I already have one of Gill's knives but mine is not nearly as nice as this one.

Neat little tidbit on this...I contacted Gill about possibly donating a knife.  He said he needed to sleep on it and would let me know the next day.  The next morning I had an e-mail from him saying he talked it over with his wife and they both agree to do it.  This particular knife he had set aside to be his display/show knife at an upcoming Canadian Knife Maker Guild show in February.  I was blown away that he offered his top notch knife to the cause!


----------

